# how do you disengage the PTO shutoff on an L130



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi does anyone have details on how to disengage the reverse pto shutoff for an L130? 
a friend just got one and wanted the info..


thanks
sj


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know but it would seem like if you just unhook the two wire to the switch and twisted them together would work. Being you have to push the button in to make it work i guess that makes the connection. So twisting them together should do the same i would think.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I hate that feature! It is a pain in the butt! :argh: :argh: :argh: :doubledev #[email protected]$:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

somewhere there was a photo floating around with instructions..


you're right, i think you jump the wires.... but not sure where/what wires....


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Don't you just love the electric PTO clutches My JohnDeer is the only one with one of those. My other to LT have manual PTO. And so does My Big tractor.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

copied from another site.. on how to disengage the reverse RIO switch...

L110
On the back of the "mow in reverse" button there are two posts. He ran a wire between the two posts, effectively bypassing the switch. He can now mow in reverse. He says he did this over a year ago and has not had any problems. 

L160
All that you have to do on the LT160 (and I believe all L's) is unplug the connector on the reverse switch which is attached to the transmission. The switch has two prongs. Unplug the connector and then plug it back onto just one of the two prongs (doesn't matter which one). This will keep the wiring harness where it is supposed to be and it won't be dangling. 


i have no first hand experience with this... just copying the posts...


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I hate mine on my Gx 335 as well, but its not too awfuylly bad once you get used to it, and remember to engaghe the switch before you hit the reverse pedal. I hate when I have to set my bottle of beer down and still have to steer and also pull up the switch...........but for those rare times I am free handed its just a simple matter to pull up the switch start in reverse and let the switch go, no need to keep holding it up.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

it does not do that with my simplicity.. which is probably a good thing..... In attempting to make my stripes a lot of times i have to back up to keep the stripes in line...


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

my deere has a electric PTO and l love it 

on the older 212 they had manual PTO

l lucked out and got a newer 212


----------

